

Gunter Pauli on sustainable businesses [Lift'09] - plesn
http://vimeo.com/5280798

======
plesn
I found that this talk about ways to do entrepreneurship to 'make the world a
better place' transmits a lot of optimism and I hope it will be on topic here.

Recently I read and think a lot about finding practical ways to live AND work
more in adequateness with my political, ecological and ethical beliefs. So
even it for a CS guy like me those are more dreams than reality, I'm wondering
how I could live contributing to/creating something good...

